# Wie viele Lüfter an einen 12V Anschluß???



## red_hammer (17. Januar 2011)

*Wie viele Lüfter an einen 12V Anschluß???*

Hab mir neben meinem normalen 360 Radi noch nen MO-RA 2 inkl. 9 120er Lüfter gekauft und hätte mal ne Frage:

Wie viele Lüfter kann ich denn problemlos per Y-Kabel und 12V Adapter an einen normalen Molex-Stecker des Netzteils hängen?

Momentan hab ich 3 Lüfter an einem Netzteilanschluss. Funktioniert problemlos...

Hat irgendjemand vielleicht Erfahrung mit der Verkabelung mehrerer Lüfter in einer WK?


----------



## energy85 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Lüfter an einen 12V Anschluß???*

Hallo,
ich hab 8Stück über einen Molex stecker auf 7V laufen.... Funktioniert bei mir aber auch auf 12V


----------



## pcfreak26 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Lüfter an einen 12V Anschluß???*

Ist doch ne Rechensache, schau aufs Netzteil und rechne alle Amperezahlen bei 12V aller Verbraucher (Festplatte/Rom-Laufwerke) zusammen, vergiss aber nicht das du noch je nach Lastzustand (Cpu/Graka) noch einiges zusätzlich an Ampere kommt.

Edit: Schalte das so das du am besten so wenig wie möglich verkettungen kriegst (sprich alle adapter hintereinander geschaltet) damit erhöht sich durch zu viele Kontaktstellen der elektrische Widerstand.


----------



## VJoe2max (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Lüfter an einen 12V Anschluß???*

Welches Netzteil hast du denn?  Dann kannst es dir ja ausrechnen. Auf jeden Fall kannst du deutlich mehr Lüfter dran hängen als du jemals verwenden wirst. 
Ein durchschnittlicher Lüfter zieht auf 12V etwa 0,2A. Bei einem 12V-Rail mit sagen wir 10A zur freien Verfügung (insgesamt hat man natürlich deutlich mehr, aber man will ja nicht nur die Lüfter versorgen) kannst du demnach bereits ca. 50 Lüfter anschließen.


----------



## red_hammer (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Lüfter an einen 12V Anschluß???*

Hab nen Corsair HX 850.


----------



## DAEF13 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Lüfter an einen 12V Anschluß???*

Da sind einem eigentlich kaum Grenzen gesetzt, da sowieso nicht so viele Lüfter ins Gehäuse/an den Radi passen

Irgendwo stand in den Spezifikationen zum Molexstecker auch, das 5A auf der 12V Leitung zugelassen werden (oder waren es mehr/weniger?), aber soviel wird man wohl nicht ausreizen können


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Lüfter an einen 12V Anschluß???*

Beim 8-Pol PCI-E Stecker werden bis zu 50W über einen vergleichbaren 12V Pin und Draht gejagt, das wären dann also knapp über 4A, was man mit Lüftern erstmal hinbekommen muss. (zugegeben: Wenn man 700mA Bling Bling verbaut, ist man schon bei einem halben Dutzend am Limit. Aber mit normalen 100-150mA Propellern...)


----------

